# distributor on heatpump outdoor freezing up



## heatme (Jun 19, 2009)

Hello Techs
The outdoor section of a 2 ton heat pump is freezing up at the distributor
in the heat mode. The outdoor temp is 42 degrees. the suction pressure
40 psi (r22 13 seer) When it is switched to the cooling mode the ice melts the suction pressure goes to 61 psi. The unit suction line get hot when it is in the heating mode for abut 5 minuites then the compressor stops pumping.
Then the unit quits heating, this is a 2008 system. The original installer had to re-soldered the line set he stated that quit a bit of oil migrated out of the compressor. I was wondering if the oil may have cause a restriction in the distributor. does anyone has clue as to what is going on here.
Thanks,
HEATME


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

What was the head pressure?


----------



## gene2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Make & Model would be helpful, 

Carrier, Bryant, Payne & after 2006 Heil use an orifice at the liquid line to meter the outdoor unit in heat. Poor installation causes a lot of restrictions in the orifice that won't show in cooling. Other brands use an orifice also or a TXV to meter & could be a failing TXV. 

Another possibility is a plugged Filter-Drier.

If it was me, I would of course recover refrigerant, inspect any orifices for obstruction/binding, TXV inlet screen, etc., cut out all filter-driers, blow nitrogen or co2 everyway possible to flush oil out, install inline BiFlow Filter-Drier, evacuate, leak check & weigh in correct charge including adjustment for lineset with NEW refrigerant. 

If the outdoor unit has a TXV, before I would do all of that, I would get a super heat reading on the TXV & consult the manufacturer's specs. Then change the filter-driers along with a TXV if it is out of specs.

The compressor is probably cutting out on IOL due to overheating with insufficient return gas to cool it.

Let us know what you find out.


----------

